# Josh who????



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

So out of boredom cruising YouTube(my internet is working good this morning and can actually watch videos) I come across this guy......

Anybody ever heard or seen him before?







Josh Foster - the Equine's Partner, www.TheEquinesPartner.com


Nothing like self made trainers on YouTube.....


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

That's it.. He worked bears and mountain lions, that what my horse needs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SkyeDawn (Mar 31, 2011)

I couldn't watch that much of it. The gimmicks in the beginning turned me off.

Don't talk yourself up, show me what you can do.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lions, Tigers and Bears..oh my!

I would think he was cool if he posted a video of him training a Mountain Lion...maybe....


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Lions, Tigers and Bears..oh my!
> 
> I would think he was cool if he posted a video of him training a Mountain Lion...maybe....


He could ride it, like Pecos Bill. And use a sidewinder for a rope.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ian McDonald said:


> He could ride it, like Pecos Bill. And use a sidewinder for a rope.


LOL! If he did that I would totally spend the the $19 for his DVDs...


It's kinda funny how I ran across him on YouTube...
I typed in "Nevada" in the search box. You get all kinds of stuff, property for sale, horses...blah blah blah. This guy comes up, one of tags on his videos is "horse riding lessons in Nevada"...
He lives in Penn Valley, California....huh?


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

I dunno, something about that mustache and those chaps looks really familiar!

I'm sure I have seen someone else who works with horses who looks just like that.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok after my first knee jerk reaction to the 'stache and chaps I did sit down and watch him. He seems like a nice, sincere guy doing his best to earn money doing something that he is passionate about.

I think what makes it hard for people like this guy is the fact that someone like Pat Parelli is so incredibly successful. PP has kind of set the bar for gimmick horse training and has demonstrated what, as a marketing strategy, works to sell the idea of horse training. So now every new, up and coming, wannabe trainer is compared to the likes of Pat Parelli and gets the eye roll "here comes another one". I think this is sad for them.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL, I wouldn't put him in the same category as good 'ol Rick Gore for sure. I think if I was going to put my shingle out as a trainer I would set myself apart from the rest in some manner as not to be compared or lumped in with them. (Granted this is coming from a girl that never made a living training on my own, but working under someone else..haha)

But yes, I was put off by the mountain lion, coyote, bear training comment....if someone is going to the extent of "gimmicking" like the rest, I want to see it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

After learning to do liberty work with my horses, I tried approaching a wild doe. When she look away as I approached I stopped and looked away. If she stamped a hoof, I backed up two steps. Eventually I was able to get to within about 15'. I then turned and walked away. She was still standing when I looked back. I watched a video of a scuba diver who had visited an eel without trying to touch it. One day the eel came out and rubbed against her like a cat, seeming to soak up affection. The lady may not see the eel for months but there is instant recognition and the eel is all over her. So don't dismiss what he says. Animal trainer have been doing this for years.


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

I read an article about Grizzly Adams once (the real historical one, not Dan Haggerty) and it talked about how he would train the bears by tying them up to stout trees and beating them with a stick until they would submit. It also talked about how he had a large variety of tamed wild animals including deer. I found myself wondering, how did he train the deer? Beat them with a stick? That's pretty hardcore. I know it was a different time back then but taking adorable woodland creatures and beating them with clubs as a training method seems brutal by any standard.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I wouldn't compare approaching deer to training predator animals such as mountain lions and bears. That is like apples and oranges.

What happened to Roy of Siegfried and Roy in Vegas... and Grizzly Man?


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I wouldn't compare approaching deer to training predator animals such as mountain lions and bears. That is like apples and oranges.
> 
> What happened to Roy of Siegfried and Roy in Vegas... and Grizzly Man?


Maybe Roy should've done more whompin' and a-whoopin'.  that kind of stuff is why I don't trust cats.


----------

